
Statistics Refresher? - jyu
I'm doing a bunch of split testing and multivariate testing, but have forgotten a lot of the associated statistics and probability. Do any of you know a good refresher I can go over?
======
kqr2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=529673>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=201913>

------
voberoi
The Little Handbook of Statistical Practice:
<http://www.tufts.edu/~gdallal/LHSP.HTM>

It's the best stats resource I've come across, particularly for the stats
behind split testing and multivariate testing. I've used it as a reference
while building an A/B testing system in the past.

For considerations in building a system to perform split testing and using
such a system, the folks working on Microsoft's Experimentation Platform
published an incredibly helpful paper: <http://exp-platform.com/hippo.aspx>

